# betta bowls



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

dose any one know where i can find a cheap double sided betta bowl with a fillter , maby under 15 bucks, i dont have to have the fillter but it would be nice


i found one at this site
but i cant tell how big it is, it would be crule to put 2 bettas in under 1 gallon

http://store.worldpetstore.com/worldpets/bebodotakit.html

check it out and please tell me what you think

ps. i have one male betta already, and i like to get him a companion that he cant eat


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

we sell that thing at walmart, its horrible and cruel. I wouldnt even keep one betta in one of those. Why dont you pick up a 5 or 10G then a filter? the 10g is 9 bucks at walmart then a filter is like 10.


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

my mother wont let me get a fisht tank that big, i was just lookin for something like mady a 1.5 gallon fish bowl, something that i could put two betta in. she said i could get a two gallon, but the only one i could find were either plasic ( wich would be scraced too easy ib our house) or exspensive, and they wernt designed for 2 betta's

i will find something eventuly

lol :fish:


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

get something as big as possible. 1 gallon per betta is the best. anything under that i do not recomment unless you can keep up with water change.


----------



## adio_kid452 (Apr 1, 2005)

that tank looks way too small... a 2 gallon shuld work.Just make sure to keep up with the water change


----------



## rose1 (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks for the help, i found a cheap 2.5 gallon mini bow at walmart.com, with betta divider so i could have two bettas, and they would at least have one gallon apiece.

check it out

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...02&sourceid=1500000000000002217280#long_descr


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

That isnt cheap thats a rip off. You can get a 10 gallon with filter, hood, lights for $29.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I got here (barebone) for under a buck!  And a filter and ligt system is aboout $5


----------

